# Deciding between used Toro snowblowers older CCRs vs Powerclear in same price range



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

I recently purchased my first snowblower. New Toro 2-stage PowerMax 724OE-37775 with B&S205cc. It for sure has Chinese B&S made motor but at least its not LCT. I would like to also own a single stage machine for a quick cleanups and lighter snow falls. I currently spotted used Toro from a private seller 2011 Powerclear 221QE (with B&S 141cc R-tek), but could also consider older machine like CCR3650.
Well kept older CCRs are not cheap when in good clean condition, and mint CCR3000 with Suzuki engine could cost as much as a new Toro SS blower. Are these older machines really worth the extra cost?

Is it worth to consider shop serviced older CCR3650 machine to 3 yrs old Powerclear 221QE? 
I have also seen ccr3000 with Suzuki 2-cycle for $600CAN, it looked very well, restored by pro shop but still c'mon 600?, for comparison Home Depot in US sells Honda HS720AM for $599 (GC190 motor)
My budget is about $400 for used SS

Please share your thoughts, Thank you.

Paul.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Netbist said:


> I recently purchased my first snowblower. New Toro 2-stage PowerMax 724OE-37775 with B&S205cc. It for sure has Chinese B&S made motor but at least its not LCT. I would like to also own a single stage machine for a quick cleanups and lighter snow falls. I currently spotted used Toro from a private seller 2011 Powerclear 221QE (with B&S 141cc R-tek), but could also consider older machine like CCR3650.
> Well kept older CCRs are not cheap when in good clean condition, and mint CCR3000 with Suzuki engine could cost as much as a new Toro SS blower. Are these older machines really worth the extra cost?
> 
> Is it worth to consider shop serviced older CCR3650 machine to 3 yrs old Powerclear 221QE?
> ...


Why not a used Honda hs621?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

when ever old DOC DETROIT graces us with his presence here. he knows about the TORO single stage than anyone else here.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how much are they asking for the 3650


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

CCR3650 sells for about 480-500, but can be found cheaper elewhere for about 370, but these look very clean.There is also CCR3000 with Suzuki. This guy does really nice restore job from what I can tell, hope it runs as good as it looks.
Used HS621 that are clean sell for about 600-650 in Toronto, unless its a real rust bucket then its about $300.

Last year I was close on buying HS621. I went to close the deal but the guy never told me it had hunting rpms and was always on full open choke, so I left. New HS621 here cost too much its about 1400 after taxes and PDI. I would defenitely go for Honda HS621 over Toro if the price was close to 500.

Toro snowblower with Suzuki Japan made powerful 2-stroke engine | snowblowers | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji



CASABLANCA -HUNTER Ceiling Fans- light fixture -New in Open Box | snowblowers | City of Toronto | Kijiji



Snowblower Toro Powerlite 3 Horse Power 20 inches | snowblowers | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the ccr 3000 is the oldest of the three toro's and 5hp
the 3650 6.5hp
I'm not sure of the hp rating of the powerclear but the 141 cc engine was used in the 2450, 3650, snow commander and power clear units with different hp ratings. toro hasn't gotten engines from suzuki for some time now but I like the ccr 2450 and 3650 better. joe loves his power clear


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Netbist said:


> CCR3650 sells for about 480-500, but can be found cheaper elewhere for about 370, but these look very clean.There is also CCR3000 with Suzuki. This guy does really nice restore job from what I can tell, hope it runs as good as it looks.
> Used HS621 that are clean sell for about 600-650 in Toronto, unless its a real rust bucket then its about $300.
> 
> Last year I was close on buying HS621. I went to close the deal but the guy never told me it had hunting rpms and was always on full open choke, so I left. New HS621 here cost too much its about 1400 after taxes and PDI. I would defenitely go for Honda HS621 over Toro if the price was close to 500.
> ...


Wow, Honda HS621's in mintish condition go for right around 300 here in the Twin Cities. I don't blame you for not wanting to spend 600-650 for one. Best of luck in your search!!


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

I will keep looking, I really like Honda HS621, but it is expensive, so i may just get used HS520 instead. I dont see why spend 600-650 on used 8-10 yrs old HS621, or even 500 on used Toro. I set my budget at $400 for used SS blower. Sometimes used deal comes around but with so many people looking in Toronto area before winter its tough to put hands on one, especially after last year's winter.


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

Honda HS621 is out of my price range, I have been looking used but in good/excellent condition asking around 600-700 in Toronto area, its crazy!

I have found Toro CCR3650 MINT for $450 meticulously maintained. Guy offered me free maintenance if I drop it by his house, seems honest and stands behind his CCR blower. The reason I am looking at CCR3650 because they are USA built and commercial quality, I also plan to do maintenance myself, but I don't want to spent hours on internet looking for salvaged parts if unit is older and crappy condition.

Anyways I narrowed down to these:

1. Power Clear 421 163cc 4-cycle (chinese engine LCT) mint $400 3 yrs old

2. Toro CCR3650 2-cycle R-Tek USA at least 9 yrs old but in mint condition asking $450 

3 Power Clear 221QE 2-cycle 141cc R-Tek purchased in 2011 (not sure if US or China made R-Tek) asking $450

4. HS520 rare find but did saw one like new, but missed it was sold. Price was $450

5. Keep looking for used mint HS621 for around $500. It is possible, but time consuming and rare. GX motor is a beast (no plastic parts)

6. Last option most expensive (750+tax) buy new Honda HS720AS (OHC GC190 engine). Don't like the idea of (plastic) nylon cam on these and timing belt running submerged in oil on GC motors (same applies to HS520). Do you think Honda nylon cam is bad or cheap? They seems to hold up well, at least on SS snow blowers and lawnmowers.

I also stopped at local Toro dealer, and they said it is hard to get parts for blower that is 10 yrs old and parts are more expensive as they become harder to get. For example Mikuni carb for that Toro CCR3000 Suzuki engine I mentioned earlier is like 200 bucks. CCRs are close to 10yrs old as well.


I will still

I included link to CCR3650 in MINT condition

Toro commercial snowblower 6.5 HP R-TEK engine | snowblowers | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

I am looking for fair price on quality used SS blower, but have second thoughts about new Honda. If I would buy new Honda, they there is no rush, some dealers did not get any stock yet of new HS720 2015. ANyways this is my last option to buy new anyways.



What do you think about option 1,2,3,4,5,6 ???

Any comments welcome,
Thanks.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Netbist said:


> Hi,
> 
> Honda HS621 is out of my price range, I have been looking used but in good/excellent condition asking around 600-700 in Toronto area, its crazy!
> 
> ...


I have an extra hs621 sitting in my garage that you can have for $300 if for some reason you're traveling to the Twin Cities. 
Best of luck to you in your search!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Netbist, welcome aboard! 

I don't know if this is a consideration, but you could sneak across the border and get a brand new Ariens SS for $US400. I got one early this year and have been 110% pleased with it. Somewhat superior to the Toro SS machines I've owned.


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting enough, I went to Honda dealer and they had 2015 HS720C on display.
The sales guy told me, they make no money on it, so he will be honest with me. Honda messed this blower up.

1. Bad chute director, hard to turn and has plastic gears inside. Very unergonomic, he said he can see it braking at some point during use.
2. Increased auger speed (55tons per hr. vs. 33tons for HS520), the increased auger speed causes rubber paddle to bent producing huge vibrations. This was apparently an issue with HS720CC (Canadian commecial HS720 with GS190 engine). Thses are opinion of the dealer who sells it, not my own. I have no way of verifying the above except I played with the chute in the store, and didnt like the way it worked. I prefer old style wire handle same as on HS520 and HS621.

I crossed it out from my list. I am curious what the reviews be like once it starts to snow. Other dealer had still left two HS520 in stock for 699+tax.

I may just look for a lightly used HS520, I am in no rush since my new 2015 Toro 724OE PowerMax is ready to blast snow.


----------



## Netbist (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I didnt look at Ariens SS yet, but at only $400 new it maybe a good alternative to a Toro or a HS520 Honda for lighter snowfalls. I will look it up.


----------

